

Google Compare Auto Insurance - jekrb
https://www.google.com/compare/autoinsurance/form?p=home

======
pacala
"Sorry, we don't cover your state The service isn't currently available in
your state, but we'll be expanding to more locations soon. Stay tuned!"

Consider publishing the list of states where this service is available. There
is a visceral let-down in hitting a completely unexpected breakage.

~~~
elliott34
It's only CA at this point.

~~~
pacala
Thanks. Would be really nice to have this message on the front page, before
one goes and types the zip code for a letdown. I expect more from Google
branded services.

